# I have a question



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

I was at the range this morning and i had my mom take a video of my swing. After i watched it I realized that after I hit the ball the shaft of my driver was flexing. I was wondering if anyone else noticed that in their swing. I'm wondering after I watched my swing if I should get a strong flex shaft. But without my swing MPH I guess it would be hard too tell. Any comments/ideas are welcome.


----------



## Rebel 105 (Apr 17, 2007)

the shaft you have might have high kick, makin it kick at impact


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

The flex that you mentioned, is it causing your shots to be off line? There are five basic shaft flex's, junior, senior, regular, stiff and super stiff. The last two (stiff & Super stiff) are for people who have very high swing speeds 110+, Regular 85-100, Senior 75-85, and junior about the same. Anything under 100 will definitely have flex just as a matter the centrifical force of your swing. If your able to control your shots I'd say leave well enough alone.


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Yeah rebel is probably right because it doesn't flex until I hit the ball. But most of the time I hit the ball pretty straight. I think I should have a pro look at my swing, but i am low on cash.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

It's perfectly normal for it to do that..my shaft flexes in several places in my swing.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Man if you slow a swing down, you'll see a lot of different flexing in shafts. If it's not affecting your performance, don't worry about it, and actually you don't need a pro for shaft flex unless you're looking for extreme performance. Go to a golf specialty store and demo a driver. Tell them you are thinking about getting custom fitted for a shaft and they'll do it for free. It only takes 5 minutes or so. Take note of your swing speed on their launch monitor. This will tell you a lot as 300 said up there.

It's cool to watch shafts flexing. Iron shafts actually bow out a little bit during the swing. That's why taller people with higher swing speeds often have very upright lie angle specs.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

cbwheeler said:


> It's cool to watch shafts flexing. Iron shafts actually bow out a little bit during the swing. That's why taller people with higher swing speeds often have very upright lie angle specs.


It is cool to watch! I had the pleasure of watching my swing on a high speed camera once..it was really cool! I could see that it fexes quite a bit at the transition, and then it straightened out a little, during my downswing, and then when I released my wrists, it bent a little bit more, and then when it hit the ball, it bent even more, and you see could see the ball compression and everything. Then it striaghtened back out, and the ball shot off the face at that point, and then it stayed pretty straight through the backswing, and then as it went over my back, it flexed again. One of the coolest things I have ever watched. I wish I could see it from other angles.


----------

